# Making a Wood Bending Iron



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I've made several wood bending irons over the years. This one just might be my best one yet. My heat source is a cartrige heater. So far so good.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Interesting build, Paul. I just use a propane torch into a piece of pipe and it seems to work ok. I have two diameters of pipe for the same reason you mentioned.

David


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

great stuff Paul, thanks for sharing.
built my wife a mountain dulcimer, no real bending going on. but want to start on some ukelele's next and want to bend the sides. did your charcoal lighter fail, not get hot enough?? have been looking at pipe benders (to make, not buy). will use some of your info - thanks


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

The charcoal lighter worked fine. I wanted something a little 'cleaner'. It's about twice as big as what was needed, and a cartrige heater is smaller and cheaper. No matter what you use you'll no doubt need to control the temperature. I used a rotary dimmer switch (mine goes to eleven!) but someone else had scavenged a unit from a stove.

Happy bending


----------

